# JSTL core-Tag if: Wie kann ich boolsche Variable auswerten?



## McFraggle (12. Jun 2007)

Hi!
Meine ersten Versuche mit JSP und mein erster Thread in diesem Forum...   

Problem:
Ich habe oben in meiner JSP-Seite eine boolsche Variable deklariert:

```
<%! boolean valid; %>
```
Und setze sie in einem Scriptlet:

```
<%
    ...
    valid = builder.isValid();
}
%>
```
Auswerten würde ich sie nun gerne mit dem core-tag "if". Aber dieses

```
<c:if test="${!valid}">
	Not valid!
</c:if>
```
geht nicht!

Wieso geht das nicht und wie kann man es hinbiegen, dass es geht???

Danke für Hilfe!!!


----------



## Rydl (12. Jun 2007)

hm.. versuch doch mal 
	
	
	
	





```
${not valid}
```


----------



## McFraggle (13. Jun 2007)

Hm, ne, geht auch nicht. Die Variable ist unter dieser Art der Verwendung offenbar gar nicht bekannt.
Derzeit vermute ich, dass diese Variablen, die unter der JSTL verwendet werden, gar nicht global im Servlet angelegt werden, sondern ein Attribut des Seitenkontext sind. Wobei ich noch nicht genau weiß, was dieser Seitenkontext ist.
So etwas wie 
	
	
	
	





```
pageContext.findAttribute("name")
```
 wird vermutlich das Object zurück geben, welches die Variable mit Namen "name" repräsentiert. Hier müsste man dann auch solche Attribute anlegen.

Falls noch jemand was dazu sagen kann: her mit dem Wissen!


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jun 2007)

ja genau, da hast du es selber herausgefunden,
im Java-Code
pageContext.setAttribute("valid",valid);
dann dürfte es bald funktionieren, vielleicht noch in ein Boolean-Objekt umwandeln oder ähnliche Kleinigkeiten

handelt es sich eigentlich um eine Exemplarvariable am Anfang der JSP-Klasse oder um eine lokale Variable frei in der Mitte?
'global' klingt so merkwürdig


----------

